# Simplon "MB-3" Vorbau, 120mm, 140g



## Stalko (7. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...40016144775&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------

